# Minnesota trail riders !!!



## mysandi (Feb 21, 2009)

Thanks for the info!!!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

The only horse trails in the area open!

It's awesome!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

Sweet, I'm calling my friend


----------



## Liberty (Jan 18, 2009)

I KNOW! I'M SO EXCITED!
I took my horse part way down the road to the park, with a friend, but didn't have time to go all the way. But next wednesday we're planning on it!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

We braved the wind and went out again last night. Just awesome!


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

I had a great ride on Soda this weekend. Finally figured out what I was doing to cause him to shoulder in on the turns. He was great, really responsive, we even went out for a nice canter in the pasture. School needs to hurry up and end so I can ride my poor boy more than once a week!


----------



## mls (Nov 28, 2006)

What? You can't hold a book in one hand and reins in the other?? :lol:


----------



## MN Tigerstripes (Feb 20, 2009)

LOL, I know... what kind of rider am I?? I really need to start practicing that. First need to convince Soda that the book won't bite him!!


----------

